# Please keep the prayers coming



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wife is having surgery in the AM to remove anything left of the tumor and also a little tissue surrounding the tumor. They will also take a few Lymph nodes to be sure there is nothing there. We're praying that the chemo has completely destroyed the cancer and the last ultra-sound made it look that way.

On my side, the numbers finally started taking a good drop again. Two weeks ago they dropped from 414 to 256 and this week dropped to 190. Still a ways from 3.5 but moving in the right direction at a faster pace than the last few months. 

I appreciate your thoughts and prayers - fortunately, we're both doing well with it for which I'm thankful. Cancer took my cousin last Friday and a good hunting buddy of mine yesterday so I feel blessed that we're on the right track.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Prayers on the way up.

Give us some good news after tomorrow.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not forgotten. Prayers continuing Viking!
RT


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

MORE PRAYERS SENT


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sent up


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Still praying for you!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You know you got 'em, Tom.. Praying as hard as I know how to......jim


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I will sure pray for you. My dad also had a great report on what was thought to be very bad yesterday as for a report of recent testing and prayers were what I believe was the reason. I will sure keep prayers for you.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Done!!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Prayers sent.. hope to get good news from you soon..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Surgery went well - no problems except I brought her home drunk as a skunk - literally poured her into bed but she won't stay there.







Lymph nodes tested negative and even though we won't get the pathology test results on the breast tissue until next week the surgeon said that all tissue he removed appeared to be dead and he couldn't detect any live active cancer cells. As many of these as he sees I feel she is now in the clear. She will now have 6 weeks of daily radiation and around 40 weeks of Herceptin both of which are to prevent a reoccurrence so it looks like she's in great shape (or will be once she sobers up and heals up a little. Thanks for the prayers and concern. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good news, Tom..but if'n ya don't mind...I'm gonna keep sending up a prayer every now and then for both of you...


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Prayers for you both Viking . Keep the faith.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks all. Met with my oncologist today and he showed me pics of my liver starting in January running through October. Tumors are still there but shrinking so we'll keep on keeping on.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don't think I wanna see a picture of MY liver.. That sucker took a beating back in the past.....:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll show you mine if you'll show me yours.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Good news, Tom..but if'n ya don't mind...I'm gonna keep sending up a prayer every now and then for both of you...


 Same from here


Viking48 said:


> I'll show you mine if you'll show me yours.


 I got 8" by 10" color glossy pictures of my colonoscopy if that works :rotfl:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good news but prayers continue for you both....


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> I got 8" by 10" color glossy pictures of my colonoscopy if that works :rotfl:


I think I'll pass on that 'un, Charles...if ya don't mind....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is good news!! You and yours will remain in our Prayers Mate!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Late follow up. Got the pathology report and as expected, there is no sign of cancer. Looks like she is in the clear thank God.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Amen, Brother..AMEN !!!!

That's the kinda report we all luv to see...

Thanks goin' up to the Big Guy....and some excellent Doctors, as well...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is awesome news. Thank you God!


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------

